# plywood on garage ceiling



## 77fordguy (Aug 28, 2009)

I need advice on how to work around the garage door opener and brackets holding the door. I have thought to take everything off, put the plywood up, and then try and re-connect the opener and door brackets, or is there a better way to do this?
Any suggestions?
confused: 77fordguy


----------



## GBR (Aug 29, 2009)

If the garage is attached to the house, the garage wall and ceiling that touches the house needs to be 5/8" drywall or special 1/2" fire rated, ask your building department. 

Be safe, G


----------

